

Who Really Invented the Internet?  - ottot
http://on.wsj.com/Nqw1xs

======
ottot
Excellent rejoinder from Michael Hiltzik in the LA Times today:

So, who really did invent the Internet?

[http://www.latimes.com/business/money/la-mo-who-invented-
int...](http://www.latimes.com/business/money/la-mo-who-invented-
internet-20120723,0,5052169.story)

